# Be Careful not to begin on the first...



## 6229 MAC (Oct 11, 2010)

*Hello,

Isn't it amazing in the receiving modes of recognition, WE are cautioned not to begin on the first letter or syllable. First impressions should be of equal caution.

I joined this website after many hours of reading and considering views of my internet brethren.

I consider myself a work in progress Mason. The giving of alms to the poor and needy, while commendable and necessary, does not begin to cover the great field of Masonic  Charity...

The understanding that all men are your brothers, not those only in the lodge.

6229 should be easy to figure out, now that you have a peek into Mac...

I welcome any and all would properly use the trowel.

Men and Masons, But above all friends...

Mac.:*


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Oct 12, 2010)

Welcome to Masons of Texas Mac!!

I look forward to your contributions to our site!


----------



## JTM (Oct 12, 2010)

how long have you been a mason, mac? 

also, welcome to the boards


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Oct 12, 2010)

Welcome Mac, What part of GA do you reside. I am an hour and 10 minutes north of Savannah.


----------



## 6229 MAC (Oct 12, 2010)

JTM said:


> how long have you been a mason, mac?
> 
> also, welcome to the boards


 *  Since I was raised...*


1997, My G-father, Dad,Uncles, and Brother were Masons, but it wasn't till I went and observed a Masonic Graveside, that my spirit wanted to know. Been busy ever since..

Thanks for asking


----------



## 6229 MAC (Oct 12, 2010)

Bro.BruceBenjamin said:


> Welcome Mac, What part of GA do you reside. I am an hour and 10 minutes north of Savannah.



*I am 50 miles SE of the Atlanta airport: Orchard Hill a sub of Griffin...*

I am from Alabama and you live in South Carolina, so that makes me a un happy man, after Saturday... My oldest Brother played @ Florida with Spurrior, and my 1st cousin was an all
american tackle. So he is beloved by some in my family, even though he left his college.

Thanks for asking


----------



## 6229 MAC (Oct 12, 2010)

Bro. Stewart said:


> Welcome to Masons of Texas Mac!!
> 
> I look forward to your contributions to our site!


 
Thank you, you are a busy Mason I see...
I have a desk full of dues cards, myself; Hope you won't let all this stuff interfere with being the Husband and Father your family needs.

My house is empty, my wife and I comment often; "where did the time go"

Thank you for your welcome


----------



## JTM (Oct 12, 2010)

6229 MAC said:


> *  Since I was raised...*
> 
> 
> 1997, My G-father, Dad,Uncles, and Brother were Masons, but it wasn't till I went and observed a Masonic Graveside, that my spirit wanted to know. Been busy ever since..
> ...


 
well, i've been a mason since i was initiated 

just joking.  pretty good stuff.  glad you did it, and glad to have you on here now!


----------



## peace out (Oct 12, 2010)

Howdy 6229


----------



## Bro. Brad Marrs (Oct 12, 2010)

Welcome aboard Bro. Mac. I've enjoyed your recent posts. Thanks for sharing!


----------

